

GitHub Replaces Copy And Paste With ZeroClipboard - abdophoto
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/02/github-replaces-copy-and-paste-with-zeroclipboard/

======
p_sherman
[https://github.com/blog/1365-a-more-transparent-clipboard-
bu...](https://github.com/blog/1365-a-more-transparent-clipboard-button)

Original article, and not TechCrunch regurgitation.

------
onetwothreefour
WTF?

